# General Business Category > Business Finance Forum >  How long does credit information remain on my credit history for?

## rob.b

Hi there,

I understand that somewhere in the Credit Act there is a list of the information that is recorded on your credit record and how long it stays on your record.

But I cannot find it! Does anyone know where I can get this information from?

thanks

----------


## Perform Computers

Hi there,

As long as the debt is not paid, it stays there for as long as the debt is owed.

If the debt is paid in full, then the company who blacklisted you on ITC needs to send a letter to them informing them the debt has been paid & to give permission to remove it.

To see who has you listed on ITC, see if you know someone who uses NetCash. They have a function that if you login, you can pull a person's ITC records from 3 places. Transunion & 2 others. It costs the person who is registered with Netcash something like R17,00 odd per query.

In the query it gives all your details. Place of residence, where you've worked, who has pulled queries in the past on your ID number etc etc

It also shows the place who has you listed, the date they blacklisted you, the amount etc etc

Just see if you can get someone who's a Netcash customer. Netcash is based in Cape Town.

Hope this helps.

----------

Dave A (10-Feb-11)

----------


## Perform Computers

Sorry I cannot see an EDIT function here.

Wanted to add....

If the debt has been paid, it'll still stay on your name as blacklisted until the company who has blacklisted you has contacted ITC.

Basically ITC don't care if you've paid. They want the person who "reported" you to contact them & give permission.

----------


## rob.b

Hi Andrew,

Thanks for the information. My question is more to do with where can I get the infomration from? I am aware of the actual infomration that i have gathered from speakign to people. But I have a project that I need to refer to this information and reference it. Hence I need to know where this information is stipulated.

Cheers,

R

----------


## Perform Computers

I don't understand what you're asking.

Do you want to know who to contact to find out if you're on ITC?

----------


## rob.b

Hi there Andrew,

I assume somewhere in some Government Act there is a table that says something like:

Blacklisting 2 years
Credit Information search 1 year
Judgment 10 years
etc
etc

I want to know where this information can be found/is stipulated. There are lots of people who can tell me the information. But where is this information recorded?

Is the time period set by law, or is it set by the various credit Bureau?

----------


## AndyD

You can get a free credit report on yourself at transunion. I think it's limited to one per year and you need to register with them.
Look here towards the bottom of the page. https://mytransunion.co.za/MainPages.../MyCredit.aspx

----------


## rob.b

Where are the time periods listed?

In a Government Act? If so which Act?

Every seems to know the information but not where it comes from...

----------


## Hello! Rewards

Retention periods for Credit bureau information
www.ncr.org.za
Goverment gazette 29442 or 28864
Act no 34 of 2005

Hope this helps...

----------

Dave A (16-Feb-11)

----------


## Dave A

It's not in the National Credit Act as far as I know, but the Act empowers the Regulator to make regulations on these matters. 

The latest regulation published on retention of information periods for credit bureau listings seems to be here.

----------


## Rebel

Notice 307 in Gov Gazette dated Feb 2006

----------

rob.b (18-Feb-11)

----------


## Rebel

Go to the website  www.ncr.org.za and all the details you will find there. Watch out if you are not a credit provider then you are not allowed to look at other peoples data

----------


## rob.b

http://www.greengazette.co.za/docs/2...6,_Volume_495/Gosh what team work!

I found exactly what I was looking for. The infomration is on pages 9 and 10 for anyone else who is interested.

Thanks for your help everyone.

----------


## Dave A

About time the Government Gazette was made available online. It's just a pity only issues older than 3 months are free, though - but it's progress.

----------

